# Piano Sonata No.1 (pending photos)



## JamieHoldham

My first piano sonata, will be a fairly long well developed one so I can experiment and eventually master the sonata form in time.

Excuse the mess that is the manuscript but if you have read about my perfectionism then because of that there is no point in me being tidy or worrying about it since I could quite possibly start all over again.

Anyway only just finished the introduction, originaly intending for it to be the exposition trying to develop subjects that didnt quite make it so I just labeled it a short introduction by itself, may possible reinstate some of the themes and develop them properly in the true exposition, or just start a entirely new subject.

*< GOT THE PHOTOS, HOWEVER CANT FIND THE WIRE TO UPLOAD IT FROM MY TABLET > PC. WILL UPDATE AS SOON AS I FIND IT. >*


----------



## Pugg

JamieHoldham said:


> My first piano sonata, will be a fairly long well developed one so I can experiment and eventually master the sonata form in time.
> 
> Excuse the mess that is the manuscript but if you have read about my perfectionism then because of that there is no point in me being tidy or worrying about it since I could quite possibly start all over again.
> 
> Anyway only just finished the introduction, originaly intending for it to be the exposition trying to develop subjects that didnt quite make it so I just labeled it a short introduction by itself, may possible reinstate some of the themes and develop them properly in the true exposition, or just start a entirely new subject.
> 
> *< GOT THE PHOTOS, HOWEVER CANT FIND THE WIRE TO UPLOAD IT FROM MY TABLET > PC. WILL UPDATE AS SOON AS I FIND IT. >*


Requiem finished ?


----------



## JamieHoldham

finish a entire Requiem mass with a grand total of 16-19 movements in just a week? Sorry I am not as prolific as Billy  However I will be uploading sketches of the requiem, along with the sketches of all my other works in a seperate post.


----------



## Pugg

JamieHoldham said:


> finish a entire Requiem mass with a grand total of 16-19 movements in just a week? Sorry I am not as prolific as Billy  However I will be uploading sketches of the requiem, along with the sketches of all my other works in a seperate post.


Just a question dear Jamie, let's say curious .


----------



## Xenakiboy

Can't wait to hear, hope you're doing well!


----------



## JamieHoldham

Xenakiboy said:


> Can't wait to hear, hope you're doing well!


I am doing good, however I may have to order a new tablet to PC wire, think I lost it :/


----------



## Pugg

JamieHoldham said:


> I am doing good, however I may have to order a new tablet to PC wire, think I lost it :/


Online shopping; delivered at your front door .


----------



## JamieHoldham

Introduction:


----------



## hreichgott

Careful, there are a number of measures with more than 4 beats in them, and this kind of music relies a lot on rhythm so that will change the sound significantly.
I continue to find the mix of old and new styles interesting (classical-era and pop in this instance).
If this is going to be a long work then you might re-assess whether you really want to rely so much on simple chords and broken chords for melodic material.


----------



## JamieHoldham

hreichgott said:


> Careful, there are a number of measures with more than 4 beats in them, and this kind of music relies a lot on rhythm so that will change the sound significantly.
> I continue to find the mix of old and new styles interesting (classical-era and pop in this instance).
> If this is going to be a long work then you might re-assess whether you really want to rely so much on simple chords and broken chords for melodic material.


Yeah I have used chords maybe a bit too much I agree, will use the development though to expand it more and give it variety, also this is the first attempt at composing it and I sketch ALL my works so this wont be the first time and I might throw away this attempt and change it with a better idea.


----------



## JamieHoldham

I've come back to this composition and scrapped my previous attempt, too many chords as Hriech posted, too repetative I found personally as well, I have nearly finished a page of my next attempt which I will upload as soon as it is done.

I did put a short amount of the sketches / next attempt into Musescore (might do more when I am not falling asleep) here; dont expect anything more than a bland mechanical mess since I just put the notes in as they are, dont edit or add anything else to it.

https://drive.google.com/open?id=0BxxOhd_SjRuUbW82WkRSRGNpNVE


----------



## Pugg

JamieHoldham said:


> I've come back to this composition and scrapped my previous attempt, too many chords as Hriech posted, too repetative I found personally as well, I have nearly finished a page of my next attempt which I will upload as soon as it is done.
> 
> I did put a short amount of the sketches / next attempt into Musescore (might do more when I am not falling asleep) here; dont expect anything more than a bland mechanical mess since I just put the notes in as they are, dont edit or add anything else to it.
> 
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=0BxxOhd_SjRuUbW82WkRSRGNpNVE


Link doesn't work Jamie.


----------



## JamieHoldham

Pugg said:


> Link doesn't work Jamie.


It works for me, which is weird, not entirely sure how to fix it.


----------



## Xenakiboy

JamieHoldham said:


> It works for me, which is weird, not entirely sure how to fix it.


Works for me too


----------



## Xenakiboy

So Jamie, are you studying much harmony? Polyphony is one thing (important musical aspect) but once you start harmonising it, putting in bits of un-prepared chromatic harmonies. Then you'll start to really bring even simple ideas to life!


----------



## JamieHoldham

Xenakiboy said:


> So Jamie, are you studying much harmony? Polyphony is one thing (important musical aspect) but once you start harmonising it, putting in bits of un-prepared chromatic harmonies. Then you'll start to really bring even simple ideas to life!


I have actually done that, and added in some chromatic chords, not many yet since I am not far through the piece! But apart from a clearer theme for the exposition and sonata itself, the real drive and power of the music will come from sf chords and notes, and free fleeting semiquavers in ethier the right or left hand, with ethier tremolo or a repeating bassline (with variations) with build ups to ethier reinstating the theme again in another key, or to simply tease the listener and head into a completely different direction, anyway getting ahead of myself, will upload the first page of my next attempt tommorow morning.


----------



## Xenakiboy

JamieHoldham said:


> I have actually done that, and added in some chromatic chords, not many yet since I am not far through the piece! But apart from a clearer theme for the exposition and sonata itself, the real drive and power of the music will come from sf chords and notes, and free fleeting semiquavers in ethier the right or left hand, with ethier tremolo or a repeating bassline (with variations) with build ups to ethier reinstating the theme again in another key, or to simply tease the listener and head into a completely different direction, anyway getting ahead of myself, will upload the first page of my next attempt tommorow morning.


One thing I have realised is that when working on a piece, a bar doesn't have to be completed to move onto the next. Things can really be added/taken away at will. Just make sure that you compose what is in _your_ heart/mind to compose!

Ultimately, you create something that you are proud of for completing your vision. Then any advice, positive and negative is gaining knowledge for future compositions!


----------



## Xenakiboy

But as always, the more you study, the better and clearer your expression gets!!


----------



## Pugg

JamieHoldham said:


> I have actually done that, and added in some chromatic chords, not many yet since I am not far through the piece! But apart from a clearer theme for the exposition and sonata itself, the real drive and power of the music will come from sf chords and notes, and free fleeting semiquavers in ethier the right or left hand, with ethier tremolo or a repeating bassline (with variations) with build ups to ethier reinstating the theme again in another key, or to simply tease the listener and head into a completely different direction, anyway getting ahead of myself, will upload the first page of my next attempt tomorrow morning.


Looking forward to it Jamie.


----------



## JamieHoldham

Page No.1 of "sketch" attempt 2.


upload gif from url


----------

